# Vacuum Chamber Machines



## mountaincauldron (Jan 12, 2021)

Looking for suggestions for the best vacuum chamber machines.
Not looking for a “10K” model right now - am a small 1-2 person food items kit business (not full meal kits).

Also, I have found a few companies who make compostable bags for the chamber machines but they are all overseas. Wondering if anyone knows of any such bags located in N America.


----------



## longpvo (Oct 18, 2020)

You’d be looking at Minipack MX2. It can fits taller mason jars for infusion and canning purposes. As for compostable bags, those from NZ are expensive and honestly, compost collection 
program at the municipal level is a real challenge, anywhere. Plus compostable bags as I looked into it, aren’t for long term storage.


----------



## tatnall (Oct 23, 2012)

Look at the Weston 2500. I have had great results with Weston sealers and they have excellent customer service. At a little less than $1,000 it is a pretty good price for a chamber sealer of its quality.


----------



## factory1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Henkelman are a very good brand Jumbo 42 is a good size, Which country are you in? see here - Vacuum packing machine hope this helps


----------

